# Mei solius fiducia



## Caz Repooc

Hi could someone or a few people please translate this to english for me. I am wondering what most of you would translate this to. This is what someone else translated from english to latin for me and I would like to basically cross check it with you guys without you already knowing what it says. This is for a tattoo and since its permanent I want to be sure its correct. Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help!


----------



## Casquilho

I would translate it as:
Mei solius - Of my only/single (both words are in genitive case)
fiducia - trust, confidence, faith (either in nominative or ablative)

The sense seems to be, "I only trust in myself", "My faith is in myself", "No faith but mine", but I'm only guessing.


----------



## Caz Repooc

okay thanks for your response. keep them coming guys. anyone who has any ideas id like to hear them!


----------



## Cagey

What do you want to say? 
It doesn't seem right to keep us guessing.


----------



## Caz Repooc

its supposed to say Faith only in myself


----------



## Cagey

It does say that. It is a noun phrase, which is what you asked for.  Perhaps that is customary, but I find it a bit odd as a tattoo.   

As a motto or a slogan, I would expect a verb, something like:
_confido/ credo mihi soli_
I trust myself alone/only

Or, better still, an adjective:
_credens mihi soli _
trusting in myself alone. 
Or
_credens mihi ipsi_
trusting _myself _[_mihi ipsi_ is emphatic. It means something like "my very own self"]

I am certain other people will have comments and suggestions.


----------



## lacrimae

The phrase is correct.Fiducia nominative and mei solius genitive.To avoid the rare genitive case solius you can say sola with fiducia
 Sola fiducia mei = Faith only in myself


----------

